# Using solid carnauba on lacquer...???



## redfishsc (Jul 8, 2006)

I typically use lacquer and then wax them a few days later. I've been using Mother's 100% Pure Carnauba, which works fine and smells great. 


However, I experimented today with an acrylic blank using a solid block of raw carnauba wax. I just mm'ed and then "burned in" some carnauba (kinda like you would HUT). Then buffed it off with flannel, and had to hand-buff it with the lathe off to actually bring on the shine. Man o man did they shine. 


Anyhow, I'd like to be able to do something like that with lacquer dipped wood pens. I want a shine better than the Mother's product produces. I cannot use the method above for the acrylics b/c the heat will destroy lacquer, even it it's a year cured. 

Anyone know how to make a homebrew paste wax with solid carnauba? The Mother's stuff is just too soft and doesn't build, I'd like something that does build. How do I get started?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jul 8, 2006)

Buy and try TSW.  From what I understand it has carnuba in it along with several other shine enhancers.


----------



## DFM (Jul 8, 2006)

Anything called 100% carnauba is false advertising.  Pure 100% carnauba is the solid block that you are using.  The Mothers and other car polish use various additives to get the wax into a softer and easier to apply product.  After the initial coating of carnauba, I will apply TSW as a continuing protectant, just like occasional waxing my truck.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 8, 2006)

TSW sounds like a great product but I'm more interested in a homebrew so I know exactly what's going on. The Mother's stuff actually ranks right up there with Ren wax as far as I'm concerned, they have a similar feel to me (and the Mother's smells nicer). 


I'm just trying to find a way to get that hard wax shell over the lacquer without building a ton of heat over the lacquer.


----------



## Dario (Jul 8, 2006)

If anyone have a homebrew recipe to "soften" carnauba wax blocks (for easier application)...I will be interested too.  I have a big block I retired that may be worth experimenting on []

For now I am sticking with my RenWax and TSW []


----------



## DWK5150 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a recipe some place around here.  Give me some time to see if I can find it.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 8, 2006)

Anxiously waiting.......[]


----------



## DWK5150 (Jul 9, 2006)

OK found it but you must be very careful when making this as you need a solvent and heat to melt the wax.  I suggest you use a hot plate with a double boiler and do it outdoors!!!  For a solvent I use low odor mineral spirits but you can use naptha and even acetone only difference is the drying speed at which you can buff the wax.  Start with 1/3 carnuba a 1/3 bees wax and a 1/3 parrifin wax and a splash of solvent.  AS for the amount of solvent to use that is something you have to play with the more you use the softer it can be but that is also effected by how much carnuba wax you use.  When you start getting higher amounts of carnuba wax in the blend you will need to use a power buffer to use it.  Just remember most waxes melt around 150 degrees F.  Measure everything by volume and not weight and take good notes on what you do.  Test the wax as yo make it just use a tooth pick to get a smapl and watch to see how it solidifies and test it on something to see how it feels if happy then pour mixture into wide mouth glass jars if not add more wax or solvent.  You can also add powdered graphite to ths mix for lubing you trunnions on your table saw as well.  Any questions just ask and I will try to answer as I havent done this in a while.  You can also color the wax as well if you wish for a diffeent color effect but it must be able to disolve in the solvent you are using.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DWK5150_
> <br />... For a solvent I use low odor mineral spirits but you can use naptha and even acetone ...


If you are softening carnauba to use as a top coat over lacquer, you will most likely have a problem if you use any of these solvents.  Beem there.  Done that.  About 20 times. [8D]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> <br />TSW sounds like a great product but I'm more interested in a homebrew so I know exactly what's going on. The Mother's stuff actually ranks right up there with Ren wax as far as I'm concerned, they have a similar feel to me (and the Mother's smells nicer).
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to find a way to get that hard wax shell over the lacquer without building a ton of heat over the lacquer.



The carnuba is reasonably priced.
That is reasonable compared to the car wax sold as TSW for pens at apx. $36.00 per ounce and the Trade Secret Wax for cars at $4.00 per ounce. 
http://www.topoftheline.com/toltradcarwa.html

Edit: I have been contacted by doubters. Below is a quote I received from Irene Bernado, a spokesperson for the car wax company.
  "Yes, Frank. That is my my wax. The man makes the beautiful pens and coats them with Trade Secret. He's been buying it for a couple of years."


----------



## johncrane (Jul 9, 2006)

FRANK YOU HIT THE NAIL RIGHT ON THE HEAD MATE. YOU CAN GET RIPED OFF EVERY WHERE IF YOUR NOT CAREFUL.I USE THE CAR PRODUCTS ALOT ON ACRYLICS ALOT CHEAPER.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />FRANK YOU HIT THE NAIL RIGHT ON THE HEAD MATE. YOU CAN GET RIPED OFF EVERY WHERE IF YOUR NOT CAREFUL.I USE THE CAR PRODUCTS ALOT ON ACRYLICS ALOT CHEAPER.



John, Is there anyway you can turn your "all caps" off? It would be appreciated very much.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



He's in Australia. He has to shout so we can hear him. [][]


----------



## johncrane (Jul 9, 2006)

Your right Frank.sorry about the caps Hank I didnt think I was doing any think wrong


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />Your right Frank.sorry about the caps Hank I didnt think I was doing any think wrong



Speak louder, I can't hear you. []


----------



## DWK5150 (Jul 9, 2006)

The carnuba is reasonably priced.
That is reasonable compared to the car wax sold as TSW for pens at apx. $36.00 per ounce and the Trade Secret Wax for cars at $4.00 per ounce. 
http://www.topoftheline.com/toltradcarwa.html


Edit: I have been contacted by doubters. Below is a quote I received from Irene Bernado, a spokesperson for the car wax company.
  "Yes, Frank. That is my my wax. The man makes the beautiful pens and coats them with Trade Secret. He's been buying it for a couple of years."


I have a bunch of there wax sitting in my garage as I have used it for years for just about everything.  Still use it when I detail cars gotta be about the best out there.  Top of the line are great people to deal with I have a accont with them.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 9, 2006)

The personal attack on me and the professional attack on TSW by Frank Fusco of Mountain Home, Arkansas have been turned over to my lawyer for potential litigation.  This thread is being captured and will also be turned over to my laywer.  My comments will be reserved until the court system has had its say.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Boy did this go where it wasn't intended. 


Admin, since I'm the original poster of this thread (which had nothing to do with any brand of product or anyone's integrity) please lock it.


----------

